
Leap.ai to instantly match job-seekers with employers with just a few questions - jenkinxia
https://techcrunch.com/2018/03/06/leap-ai-looks-to-instantly-match-job-seekers-with-employers-with-just-a-few-questions/
======
jenkinxia
What matches did you get?

